# Vids of my day with Maxiraw and Derek Poundstone



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry for the delay but I've finally got some vids of my day / experience with Derek Poundstone.

I was disappointed in my bench , can usually hit 160kg, on the day and not sure why I didn't allow the bar to drop to my chest but still got 5 or 6 reps @140kg (90kg bodyweight)

I got a huge amount of the session and realissed that my bench form is terrible and that I don't use my legs core to drive. working on this now and seeing improvements.

Sorry its not embedded but there are a number of clips

fvck I look small

http://www.youtube.com/user/MaxirawUk?feature=mhum#p/u


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ah yes you luck fukker been waiting for these 

hope you had a great time fella .


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Twas awesome mate,

It'll all be in the 'Muscle and Fitness' Aug edition as well.

Good to look back and say I trained with one of the strongest ever


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

poundstone is america`s strongest man also one of the strongest men in history and he slipped a disc a few years ago just shows what the mind can get the body to overcome


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

fair play they are mountains of men!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry to sound stupid, but in the embedded video, are you one of the three men, and if you are are you the middle one?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> Sorry to sound stupid, but in the embedded video, are you one of the three men, and if you are are you the middle one?


yes he`s the one with tatts  (short one ) sorry


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Cool. I'll watch then now!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm 5'9" so shorter than them but would consider myself fairly stocky compared to the average man.

Next to these 2 I'll looked like a little girl PMSL.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

lightyy said:


> wow, good vids! your a big guy and they make you look like an average joe, different kinda gravey


Exactly mate, different league. I'll get there though.

Keep in mind they've both been training for 10 years + where as I've only been doing it for a a year and half.

Makes me feel better thinking about it like that LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

CJ said:


> I'm 5'9" so shorter than them but would consider myself fairly stocky compared to the average man.
> 
> Next to these 2 I'll looked like a little girl PMSL.


yeah you would look quite cute with pigtails too


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I can dress in knee high socks and G string if you like as well mate PMSL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

now that would be a sight to see lol dressed as a girl covered in tatts lol


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

nice vids mate, poundstone is a lump and a half.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Vids are awesome mate must have been an experience!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

magic footage mate they gave you a lot of time to tell you the rights and wrongs as well good to see athletes like that and not full of the own sh!t look like a ace day


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great videos mate, bet you learnt from them. What were they like to talk to?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Derek was unreal mate.

He literally stood and spoke to us both for around an hour and a half.

One of the nicest guys I have ever met, amazing considering he has every right to be egotistical nob jockey.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/MaxirawUk?feature=mhum#p/u/4/mOjmA5QyBoM

7/8 reps with 180kg haha... 'kin hell


----------



## Pancake (Oct 24, 2010)

Just imagine Poundstone coming at you...


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

great day for you CJ well done


----------

